# (ex) novio,a / (ex-) copain, copine



## alnitak

Hola, creo que novia en francés se dice "copine" y ex-novia, ex-copine pero si quiero decir "mi ex-novia" no sería "ma ex-copine"??

He hecho una búsqueda en google y hay como 20.000 resultados con "mon ex-copine" pero sólo 200 con "ma ex-copine", significaría eso que la forma correcta es "mon ex-copine"?

Graciasss!

Note de la modératrice : ceci est le forum Español-Français. Merci de ne rédiger vos messages que dans ces deux langues.


----------



## Nenita84

a ver, es que sería "mon ex-copine" por una regla del francés un poco tonta.. resulta que cuando una palabra empieza por vocal, en vez de poner el artículo o el posesivo en femenino que es lo que toca... pues lo ponen en masculino para evitar juntar dos vocales. 

Por ejemplo, para decir "mi amiga" dicen "mon amie" nunca "ma amie"!!!

Novio es "copain" o "petit ami".


----------



## gian_eagle

et... "ancien(ne) petit(e) ami(e)"??


----------



## Francisco Javier

Hola Gian Eagle , tienes razón se usa tambien : *ancien petit ami / ancienne petite amie.*
_En Francia* ;*_* fiancé / novio* es utilisado solo cuando la pareja tiene intención de casarse o que la relación va muy en serio...no como en España a los pocos dias se dicen novios...

Saludos y Felices fiestas


----------



## alnitak

Entonces, para estar totalmente seguro, se puede decir "copine" si has estado con alguien, digamos 5 meses? (No has hablado de casarte ni nada..)


----------



## valerie

Nenita84 said:
			
		

> ...una regla del francés un poco tonta.. resulta que cuando una palabra empieza por vocal, en vez de poner el artículo o el posesivo en femenino que es lo que toca... pues lo ponen en masculino para evitar juntar dos vocales.



Resulta que pasa una cosa parecida en Español, si no me equivoco:
el alma, el águila, el agua, todas palabras femeninas...


----------



## gian_eagle

de acuerdo con la explicación de valerie sobre el uso del femenino que empieza con vocal, aunque en este caso "mon y ma copine" es diferente, creo que es cuestión de uso (deformado?) de la lengua.


----------



## Ele G.

hola! yo o se mucho, pero hace poco tuve problemitas con esas palabras(jajaja) y creo que si no fue nada demasiado formal yo usaria el termino ex petite amie


----------



## Ele G.

ahi falto la n del no jajaj, sepan disculpar
besos


----------



## Anneso

Yo creo que lo mas sencillo seria decir "mon ex"... Es lo mas comun.


----------



## Lula_lula

Hola!

Efectivamente sería mon ex petit copine, por aquello de que "ex" empieza por vocal..

Lo que yo no usaría nunca es "petite amie" , que por lo visto es la típica palabra que aquí aprendemos en la clase de lengua, pero allí ya no se usa, no lo oyes jamás,  lo dicen solo los abuelitos...

Un saludo!


----------



## totor

Nenita84 said:


> Por ejemplo, para decir "mi amiga" dicen "mon amie" nunca "ma amie"!!!



En el siglo XVII o algo así decían *ma mie*  .


----------



## femmejolie

Lula_lula said:


> Hola!
> 
> Efectivamente sería mon ex petit copine, por aquello de que "ex" empieza por vocal..
> 
> Lo que yo no usaría nunca es "petite amie" , que por lo visto es la típica palabra que aquí aprendemos en la clase de lengua, pero allí ya no se usa, no lo oyes jamás, lo dicen solo los abuelitos...
> 
> Un saludo!


Petit(e) ami(e)-> Aquí en España también se utiliza : Fulano/a tiene un(a) "amiguito/a" (en sentido despectivo, irónico)
Copin(e) sería como aquí: Fulano/a tiene un "novio(a), pibe/a, rollo"

O sea, que *petit ami(e)* no se usa? Algún/a nativo/a lo puede confrimar?

Por no hablar de amoureux/amoureuse


----------



## Gévy

Hola Femmejolie,

Me temo que el/la "petit(e) ami(e)" están agonizando, por no decir que ya crían malvas, sí... 

Pero no llores, "le petit copain" o "la petite copine" o simplemente "le copain" ou "la copine" tomaron el testigo, y la gente de Francia podemos seguir enamorándonos y ligando tanto como antes... 

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## yserien

Decir copine no tiene necesariamente que ser de relación intima, ni siquiera de amistad. Un ejemplo, para mi, todas las mujeres de estos foros son mis "copines" indicando más un sentido como de relación humana.
Si se quiere dar un sentido de "ex" se podría decir antigua,vieja,amiga, ancienne amie ?? O sea copain, copine."Mon ex-copine ??quelle horreur!!


----------



## chics

Hola!

*Petit amie* no se usa ya, pero sí *amie* y también *copine*. En plural está claro que son colegas, pero si un chico dice _mon amie_ en principio es la novia (aunque sólo lleven cinco meses), sino sería _une amie_...

Como en castellano, para los ex usualmente se dice simplemente *mon ex*.

Sutilezas del norte!


----------



## suroeste

chics said:


> Como en castellano, para los ex usualmente se dice simplemente *mon ex*.



¿ Es decir que en castellano se dice "*mi ex*" ?


----------



## Ele G.

suroeste said:


> ¿ Es decir que en castellano se dice "*mi ex*" ?


 
exacto


----------



## suroeste

Gracias Ele G.


----------



## lavecilla

De acuerdo, Valerie, pero fíjate que, en los ejemplos que has puesto, todas las palabras del género femenino se acentúan en la primera sílaba (con o sin la tilde): el alma, el águila, el agua.

En caso contrario, e artículo determinado o indeterminado debe concordar con el nombre:  La americana, la alameda, una advertencia, etc.
(Ya sé que conoces esta regla, pero he creído conveniente puntualizar, pensando en los francófonos que están empezando a estudiar español)
Un cordial saludo


----------



## Kiwix

lavecilla said:


> De acuerdo, Valerie, pero fíjate que, en los ejemplos que has puesto, todas las palabras del género femenino se acentúan en la primera sílaba (con o sin la tilde): el alma, el águila, el agua.
> 
> En caso contrario, e artículo determinado o indeterminado debe concordar con el nombre: La americana, la alameda, una advertencia, etc.
> (Ya sé que conoces esta regla, pero he creído conveniente puntualizar, pensando en los francófonos que están empezando a estudiar español)
> Un cordial saludo


 


alors on dit comment "_la ex novia de mi hermano_" o _el ex novia de mi hermano..._ ¿?
Je reste dans le doute, comme ex est accentué sur la 1ere syllabe...
gracias


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenos días:



Kiwix said:


> alors on dit comment "_la ex novia de mi hermano_" o _el ex novia de mi hermano..._ ¿?
> Je reste dans le doute, comme ex est accentué sur la 1ere syllabe...
> gracias


 

No había visto este hilo que está más que enrevesado. 

Yo no tengo ninguna duda. Se dice la ex (lo que sea) si se trata de una mujer.

Para hacerlo sencillo:

Lo que se ha comentado en el hilo solamente es aplicable en español para sustantivos femeninos en singular que empiezan por _a y ha_ tónicas. 

Para los que tengan interés en saber más ( con las excepciones a la regla) 

Los determinantes el, un, algún, ningún ante sustantivos femeninos que empiezan con a- o ha- tónicas.


----------



## khalina

Buenos días,

¿qué expresión se usa más en Francia?

"ancien marie" o "ex-mari" o "ex mari"

Merci





Athos de Tracia said:


> Buenos días:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No había visto este hilo que está más que enrevesado.
> 
> Yo no tengo ninguna duda. Se dice la ex (lo que sea) si se trata de una mujer.
> 
> Para hacerlo sencillo:
> 
> Lo que se ha comentado en el hilo solamente es aplicable en español para sustantivos femeninos en singular que empiezan por _a y ha_ tónicas.
> 
> Para los que tengan interés en saber más ( con las excepciones a la regla)
> 
> Los determinantes el, un, algún, ningún ante sustantivos femeninos que empiezan con a- o ha- tónicas.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Khalina:

"ancien mari" y "ex-mari": se usan mucho ambos, aunque "ex-mari" parece tomar ahora la delantera.

Sin guion no es correcto.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## xelha333

Buenos dias, 

La verdad decir en francés "ancien mari" es correcto pero no suena bien, no es fluido. Se dice "ex-mari", "ex-femme", hoy dia, y en cualquier contexto. 
Se podria quizas usar "ancien mari" en un contexto muy especifico donde una persona estaria hablando del marido anterior con respecto al marido actual, como para distinguirles.

Atte


----------



## khalina

Muchas gracias por la aclaración





xelha333 said:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> La verdad decir en francés "ancien mari" es correcto pero no suena bien, no es fluido. Se dice "ex-mari", "ex-femme", hoy dia, y en cualquier contexto.
> Se podria quizas usar "ancien mari" en un contexto muy especifico donde una persona estaria hablando del marido anterior con respecto al marido actual, como para distinguirles.
> 
> Atte


----------

